# HOPE Not Hate: Not in My Name



## Tailsy (Jun 11, 2009)

> *HOPE not hate* was set up to counter racism and fascism in elections and beyond. Over the past few years the British National Party has seriously contested council elections all over the country and achieved 55 councillors at district/borough level after the May 2008 local elections, though this has since fallen to 54. The BNP is now concentrating all its resources on the European elections, in the hope of getting Nick Griffin elected to the European Parliament. Once there, he would link up with other European fascist parties, to gain international influence and, above all, funding beyond the BNP's dreams. At Searchlight we want to make sure that people know the full story about who the BNP are and what they really stand for. The HOPE not hate website aims to do just that, serving the anti-fascist movement and providing up to date news, good practice and analysis.
> 
> Sign our petition and help show what Britain thinks of the BNP - we'll be handing our petition to the European Parliament on the day Griffin and Brons take their seats.  Join the campaign, upload a photo of yourself holding a sign saying "Not in my name" and then share this petition with your friends.  Let's send a deafening message of defiance: NOT IN OUR NAME.


http://action.hopenothate.org.uk/page/s/notinmyname

This is most relevant to UK residents but I guess you can always make up a postcode! And you don't need to post a picture if you'd rather not.

[ BNP ]


----------



## Departure Song (Jun 11, 2009)

I'd be surprised if this forum had any BNP supporters. =P

But yes, as someone who can only spectate from the sidelines, I wish all of you not-stupid Brits the best of luck. :(


----------



## Tailsy (Jun 11, 2009)

I'd be surprised then rage silently, haha. S'why I posted it here! 

And we will take your luck and promote it. |D


----------



## Harlequin (Jun 11, 2009)

Fuck the BNP. I wish the European elections were tomorrow and not last Thursday. I might do this. After I shower and dress properly...


----------



## J.T. (Jun 13, 2009)

Tailsy said:


> I'd be surprised then rage silently, haha. S'why I posted it here!
> 
> And we will take your luck and promote it. |D


Silently? Wuss. D:

Yeah, I've been reading about this. Apparently the BNP recently got two seats there, though. The next day I saw an article in the same paper that said Nick Griffin had been egged. A lot. It made my day.


----------



## Tailsy (Jun 13, 2009)

Uh yeah, flaming's kind of against the rules. If it was IRL I'd punch them in the face. 8)


----------



## Dannichu (Jun 14, 2009)

The BNP make me feel physically ill. They're the UK's WBC.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jun 14, 2009)

BNP: 'Yeah we're against the European Union, but we're sure as hell going to make use of their handy privacy laws when it suits us!'


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Jun 19, 2009)

Depending on how you look at it, either 93, 90 or 87 years ago, my country became independent of England. And now I have a valid reason for saying "Thank fuck."

We got rid of all our fascists a long time ago.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jun 19, 2009)

yeah but you guys have the real ira


----------



## goldenquagsire (Jun 19, 2009)

Teh Ebil Snorlax said:


> Depending on how you look at it, either 93, 90 or 87 years ago, my country became independent of England. And now I have a valid reason for saying "Thank fuck."
> 
> We got rid of all our fascists a long time ago.


yeah but you have the catholic church so uh...

win some, lose some


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Jun 19, 2009)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> yeah but you guys have the real ira


Yeah but these days they have holidays and only murder people every decade or so.



goldenquagsire said:


> yeah but you have the catholic church so uh...
> 
> win some, lose some


Yeah, so do most countries. We also have every other major world religion and atheists.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Jun 19, 2009)

> Yeah, so do most countries. We also have every other major world religion and atheists.


yeah but

in ireland, the catholic church actually affects shit like abortions and homosexuals and stuff

at least over here all we have is the CoE which is probably the most weak-tea religion ever. "yeah we think we might be opposed to this but y'know we're not REALLY that angry about it, love and peace man".


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jun 19, 2009)

homosexuality was only legalized in ireland in 1993. i mean you didn't have section 28 but you didn't even beat the britons to the race? tschhh

*the britons!* the whole damn country's in denial!


----------



## Harlequin (Jun 20, 2009)

well uh

I mean

we weren't the last :( section 26 was a travesty. :( hate politicians who defend it


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jun 20, 2009)

Harlequin said:


> well uh
> 
> I mean
> 
> we weren't the last :( section 26 was a travesty. :( hate politicians who defend it








?

Also it was only repealed in 2003 what the hell were you guys doing meanwhile.


----------



## Harlequin (Jun 20, 2009)

leave Lady Thatcher alone okay she's a product of a different time :( 

but uh I have no idea. bearing in mind that I only realised I was gay *in* 2003 I haven't the foggiest.

but I think we were just busy trying not to be hated at the time, you know?

EDIT: oh! and then there's the fact that lots of legislation in the UK sort of just gets ignored when it becomes unpopular and is just repealed later. it's how we roll.


----------



## Tailsy (Jun 20, 2009)

DRINKING AGE IS 18
but uh
I mean
if you drink under that and we notice we'll just give you a warning or occasionally take it off you if we need a hard-on

Yeah, that's pretty accurate.

(Thatcherrrrrr. *shakes fist*)


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jun 20, 2009)

Tailsy said:


> (Thatcherrrrrr. *shakes fist*)


Your next prime minister found (finds?) her hottt ):


----------



## Harlequin (Jun 20, 2009)

Leave Lady Thatcher alone :( the poor dear had a fall recently. 

but yeah we have a major tendency to just ignore things we don't like or agree with. in fact I remember one time the police confiscated and later _returned_ our alcohol, probably because they didn't want to deal with the paperwork of having confiscated it.

<3 that time

or like our attitude to most EU laws. "oh well we sort of like this I guess we'll listen BUT LIKE FUCK are we switching to the Euro >:("


----------



## Tailsy (Jun 20, 2009)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> Your next prime minister found (finds?) her hottt ):


YES I KNOW ): woe


----------



## Harlequin (Jun 20, 2009)

she was a very strong lady in her time >:( and hey she must have done something because now she's a baroness.

ARE YOU A BARONESS

IS NICK CLEGG A BARONESS?

*no*


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jun 20, 2009)

yeah she had the current tory leader whack it to her image when he was a lad

gj

(this doesn't say anything about her as much as it does about david being a weirdo though)


----------



## Tailsy (Jun 20, 2009)

NICK CLEGG DOESN'T HAVE ENOUGH OF A VAGINA TO BE A BARONESS
... OR A BARON, REALLY

And she was a total cunt >:( especially to us! Now she's crazy and senile or something idk.


----------



## Harlequin (Jun 20, 2009)

Baroness Thatcher was an attractive young woman! back in the day. NOW SHE'S A DEAR OLD LADY.

Nick Clegg doesn't have enough of anything to be anything :( except I think I have to vote for him now :(

yeah toward the end she was a bit of a cunt but the rest of her premiership was cool.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jun 20, 2009)

"let's tax people for being alive! how could this possibly go wro-FIRE FIRE"


----------



## goldenquagsire (Jun 20, 2009)

> Leave Lady Thatcher alone :( the poor dear had a fall recently.


i'm hoarding booze in the cellar in preparation for when they announce her death.

might also order a hooker, idk.



> Nick Clegg doesn't have enough of anything to be anything :( except I think I have to vote for him now :(


yeah Clegg is probably the lesser of about a dozen evils.

there's independent candidates as well... but i favour pragmatism over principle so yeah. go lib dems.

or labour if they can miraculously undo the decade's worth of damage that Blair did to the party. but that's not going to happen, so...



> "let's tax people for being alive! how could this possibly go wro-FIRE FIRE"


this is why politicians need to take historians more seriously. :/


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jun 21, 2009)

Relevant:


----------

